# The layers of arena footing?



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Hello, this spring I am finally getting a riding arena! It has been the calving pen for the last few years but my grandparents have down sized and they only need the smaller one. This so call "arena" is a very oddly shaped paddock, its sort of a deformed hexagon and one length of it is a cover all tent. Its well fenced and has two large gates for tractors and one so I can bring calves in the work with. 

As of right now the ground is fairly uneven so we are using a bobcat to level it come spring. The ground itself is thick clay that gets slippery when it rains. I am thinking I will need to mix it with some sort of rock? What sort of sand should I use and how much? 
Thank you
Tasia


----------



## DeanChandler (Feb 9, 2011)

*RE: Horse Arena Footing*

Hello Tasia,

I have a general information sheet about horse arena footing that I would be happy to email you. It gives some general information about arena footing with a focus on sand, but includes suggested layers / thicknesses.

We offer a couple of arena footing products that may help as well. See: Horse Arena Footing - Crumb Rubber & Arena Dust Control

Use the contact form on the site and I will send it over to you.

Regards, 

Dean


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Your footing may depend on your discipline. For example...

Reiners/cowhorse people generally like a hard base with a few inches of light sand on top so their horses can slide and push through the sand. And rodeo types like a little deeper footing, sometimes a clay/sand mix. I am generalizing.

If you get sand, buy a washed sand even though it is a little more expensive. The dust won't be as bad when it is dry. And it will drain better when it rains or the snow melts.


----------

